# 96 Altima gas leak



## rjslevine (Jul 6, 2004)

Just wondering - we took our 96 Altima to the dealer on Friday to get a noise/shaking checked out. They did a diagnosis (charged us $129) and told us the tensioners need to be replaced for $$$. Plus, no guarantee that they would not find any other problems when they go in to change tensioners. Fine, we went home to think about it. Lo and behold, over the weekend, we went to get gas and the gas just poured out of the tank, underneath the car. Coincidence? Anyone heard of something like this. Are we getting conned? Should we avoid this dealer? Thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it is just a coincidence. But where is the fuel leaking from in the front or the rear of the car? You might call them to ask about it because depending on where it is they might have accidentally done something.

The tensioners / guides just make noise on the older design KA24DE engine in our cars. The chain stretches beyond the limits of the tensioner and rubs against one of the guides. They revised the guides so the replacement parts will alleviate this noise indefinitely. I do recommend replacement of the timing chains, guides and tensioner in the near future though. The chain can eventually break or cause issues with reliabilty. The shaking could be other things associated with tune up or a bad engine mount.

I hopre this helps,

Troy


----------

